# Google- Symprove: The probiotic supplement that halts symptoms of IBS - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/1-r54-lVPYH6XM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Symprove: The probiotic supplement that halts symptoms of IBS**Daily Mail*She has had *IBS* since her university days and her symptoms include nausea, bloating, constipation and diarrhoea. She has been managing her condition through diet â€" avoiding bread, pasta and acidic fruit â€" and has taken probiotics in the past, but they *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

